# Well there you go!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Over the 40 years or so I have been diving I have caught hundreds of lobsters and crabs, but I have never eaten one!.. I have cooked all of them and my Mum and Sandra have had them all, with Sandra sitting cross legged in front of the telly when we came back home pulling the criters to bits and eating them..

I have this "Pet rabbit syndrome", if I caught it I can't eat it :frown2: this also goes the same with any fish, even though we had a fish shop for quite a few years, and I had no problem filleting or anything else and loved to eat them and still do, unless "I" caught it..

The thing I now anchor after is, what have I missed?..

So I now want to try Lobster Thermidor, obviously caught, cooked and served up and as I have had no input in catching the thing the pet rabbit bit isn't there..

So the question I ask you lot is, have I missed anything?. Or is Sandra the lucky one!.

Oh here is one 18lb I caught off a wreck 40 miles off the Spurn point









ray


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thats a big un! Lobster Thermidor. Superb (if its done properly). Lobster on its own? I can take it or leave it. Last time I had Lobster in a restaurant the girl opposite me ended up wearing most of it. I got sick of farting about with it in the end and gave up. It was the most expensive thing on the menu and I ended up going to Burger King on the way home.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I understand the "pet rabbit" syndrome because the rabbit has been known as a personality and care has gone into its rearing etc. A lobster, just caught, is not the same surely?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our big treat on or about our wedding anniversary is Lobster Thermidor.!!!!!
If we don't go to a nice restaurant my wife really does a mean Thermidor at home........ Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

lobster is overrated in my view - give me a good brown crab anyday. or langoustine.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

patp said:


> I understand the "pet rabbit" syndrome because the rabbit has been known as a personality and care has gone into its rearing etc. A lobster, just caught, is not the same surely?


If I had to catch my dinner or shoot and kill something I would starve, I won't even cut chicken or carve a joint I wouldn't/couldn't eat it, anybody else does it (Sandra) I wolf it down, yet I could do any of these things for somebody else to eat..

The nearest I have ever come to eating something that I saw caught was when we were in the Whitby sea fishing festival years ago, my mate caught a nice Haddock and gave it to us, I filleted and cooked the thing for me and Sandra on our boat in Whitby harbour, it was the best fish I have ever tasted, there again we did have the fish shop and I have dealt with tons of wet fish and eaten them, and of course I didn't catch it.

What as set me on this quest for lobster thermidor is, we went up Scotland a couple of weeks ago and on the menu was mussels, and scallops.. I have had mussels many a time and love them, but scallops even though I have caught bagfuls diving I have never eaten one until the Scotland trip, they were delicious, so 40 years of diving and forty years of not eating them as we cooked them with the dive club on the barbeque at the campsites, make no wonder they all begged my Scallops off me.

So before I fall off the edge I want to try lobster, served up on a plate with any input from me removed apart from eating it, and if I don't like it Sandra will, she loves em..

Then I will know!.

ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I know EXACTLY what you mean - I brought back dozens of lobsters, crabs, scallops, crayfish and of course flatties and never ate any of them.....

Like you I used to bring them back home (usually from the Plymouth or Cornwall sites) - there were some sites where you could almost guarantee to collect a "mail bag full" of scallops within a very short dive and at a depth of less than 20m..... simply by swimming along and picking them up....

Crabs and lobsters took more winkling out but that was not a problem with a trusty "podger" tucked in behind, twisted and then pulled straight out with the crustacean........

Memories are made of such things, but I can honestly say for me NOT culinary memories 'cos I refused to eat any seafood having swum around it and watched it living - it felt like eating a brother......

Best type meal?

While on an "all expenses paid" trip for 3 weeks to Bermuda (tough life but someone had to do it....) to teach how to teach diving, I was invited to a barbecue because one of the divers had been out on a boat and caught a MASSIVE tuna......

We were each given a slice or is that a slab? of meat - probably 3cm thick and about 30cm across..... lghtly grilled and served with salad..... delicious and so fresh it was almost flapping......

OK I'm daft.... but that was the way I loved my 6500+ dives over the 35 year plus history of diving.......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I love em all. Except snails and bulots. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

When I was younger (years ago) I got invited up to a friends place up in Scotland on the river Ruel off the Kyles of Bute for a weeks fishing. They had fishing rights there and Ross Fisheries had somehow let thousands of Rainbow trout escape out of the cages in the loch and they had grown wild and big gobbling up everything in sight including the Salmon parr. We were dragging them out all day long and some of them were massive. I had no bother killing them and scoffing them though, they were delicious and everyones freezer back home ended up full of the blooming things. I couldn't eat trout for years later though as I got sick of the flipping things. 

Round here anything furry gets shot and ends up on a plate. Mohair or fluffy jackets are banned.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray (of the “croc” rather than the “nipper”variety)

I know what you mean about “wasted time” I did that with Clam Chowder, it was just the thought of it, but once I tried it Ohhhhhhh the taste!!!!!! 

If you ever get the chance it’s simply awesome ESPECIALLY if you get it served in a hollowed out sour-dough loaf. I am drooling just thinking about it.

Scallops are a huge favourite of mine! But they need to be cooked for a very short space of time otherwise they go all chewy like over cooked squid does.

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

fatbuddha said:


> lobster is overrated in my view - give me a good brown crab anyday. or langoustine.


Yes, we prefer crab too.

When we lived in the Caribbean I came across a large lobster pot that had broken free whilst schnorkelling. I took one of the lobsters home and we cooked and ate it.

Over the following days, I rediscovered the pot as it moved with the tide and we ate another each time.

We finally became sick of the sight of them, and have never had another to this day.

.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Yes, we prefer crab too.
> 
> When we lived in the Caribbean I came across a large lobster pot that had broken free whilst schnorkelling. I took one of the lobsters home and we cooked and ate it.
> 
> ...


Any pots we found broken off on wrecks we put our knife through and slashed the net open otherwise they would go on ghost fishing.. Any crunchy fish that we came across stuck in pots were not worth taking, as during their captivity the only food they could get was by filter feeding and the meat inside of them became like jelly!.. Yuk!

ray.


----------

